
KDevelop – A cross-platform IDE for C, C++, Python, QML/JavaScript and PHP - dragonsh
https://www.kdevelop.org/
======
bfrog
KDevelop at one point had the most amazing built-in C++ parser and AST outside
of visual studio. It blew my mind how good the autocomplete, contextual
highlights, and error highlights were. This is right around the early kdevelop
4 days. I'm sure things have changed, with LSP and clang now especially.

~~~
BeKindAndLearn
It still works great and provides built-in analyzer support for clang tidy,
heaptrack, clazy, and cppcheck. Supports the usual gamut of tooling as well
with GDB/LLDB, CMake/Meson, etc.

------
hknapp
Archive link:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200821100727/https://www.kdeve...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200821100727/https://www.kdevelop.org/)

------
cocoa19
I love KDE applications and Qt based applications, they are usually way more
polished compared to GTK counterparts.

However, it's hard for me to choose KDevelop for serious development. As long
as it doesn't have feature parity with JetBrains products, I cannot recommend
it. Hard to get there since JetBrains R&D budget most likely exceeds KDevelop
by a great margin.

------
RandoHolmes
Over the years I always come back and try KDevelop, but for some reason it
always feels juuuuuust foreign enough that I walk away.

Maybe it's time for me to try it again, but for C++ work I currently use
clion. KDevelop is a beautiful app and I really wish it hit the right notes
for me, but it always just barely misses.

------
eftokay83
Someone using KDevelop for PHP development? Is it good? Is it bad?

~~~
Nasreddin_Hodja
> Someone using KDevelop for PHP development? Is it good? Is it bad?

I'm using it. It's ok, but missing xdebug support. I prefer it because don't
like Java and browsers based IDEs.

